# help with skid loader problem



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi-
Hoping someone on here can help me figure out what happened to my skid loader. Have a 1979 hydra-mac 12cii loader (same as international 4140).
has 40hp chrysler industrial h105 gas engine. was running ti last Sunday and suddenly started to lose power then loud clunk from engine area and dead in its tracks. turn key and all you get is clunk (sounds to me real close to starter or maybe starter itself?) oil is dark but no metal flakes in it. what else do i check? Had a buddy say it sounds like rod went out of motor. not sure how to diagnose and at 5100 lbs it is tough to load up and haul in to be looked at by the pros not to mention very expensive and i am poor. if anyone can offer ideas of what to check out to diagnose I would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

A loud clunk and a sudden stop does sound like a rod went. Did you hear a tapping/knocking sound as you were loosing power? Your description sounds like a classic blown engine...

The starter is trying to turn it but the broken parts are blocking the crank from doing a full revolution.

Examine the sides of the engine block looking for bulges and cracks/holes dripping oil. The broken rod went somewhere b/4 it stopped...

Fortunately you should be able to get another engine 'cause chances are the broken rod has damaged your engine block...


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Can you pull the oil pan to check the rods?

.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I believe I'd try and drag it over under the nearest big tree with a limb too hook a chain hoist onto ; sounds like it's time too pull the motor out of the frame ! , fordy


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Take the machine out of gear and using the fan and hold tension on the V belt and attempt to turn the engine one complete rotation backward by hand and see if the engine locks up in that direction. If it does then something is bad broken. It could be just a valve dropped on a piston.


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds like a piston could have gaulded to. I had a starter on a Hatz engine hot disengage on a compactor once. It ran till the bearings ins starter to seize up. It started dragging one and the motor lost power and then it locked with a clunk. 

Id bump the starter and see if it would make an atempt. Ive had a few simple things happen at the right time and lock a large engine before. 

Also were you digging or pushing. Try to releive the hydraulic pressure on the system to. Ive had seen a releif valve cause this to.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

What Agman says is what i would try first.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. I am patiently waiting on a manual for this loader to arrive. From what I can see only access to oil pan is removing engine completely. It is all hydraulic drive so not sure how to safely drag it anywhere. wheels do not turn when trying to pull it with truck (weight is 5100lbs). just do not want to bust somethign else by dragging it. Will try to get a flat bed in and winch it on and take somewhere with heat and a cherry picker so I can diagnose. I do apprecate the ideas of what to check.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

loud knock noises can be bad in any engine, did it overheat any before the clunk? it could be any of a bunch of problems, some serious. but if it wont crank, could be the engine is locked up from something like a broken piston which is causing the starter to bind up in the flywheel because it won't turn with the piston locked into the piston wall?? Maybe the rings broke and locked the piston up. It sounds like you are going to have to do some investigation, by mechanical means. 
Check first to see if the engine is locked up, if not then proceed to see if its the starter somehow became engaged and ground into the flywheel and became locked there? not real likely but possible. disconnect the battery and try to turn the engine, check the head for cracks or holes where a rod came through, tho the engine should turn if this is so. Your just gonna have to tear into it and start looking and it will turn up, believe me. best wishes, ray


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I spent years working on skid steer units, they are all different, but with hyd. drive you might have to slide it onto the trailer. It would be a mess to disconnect the drive hoses for each wheel, and a bunch of work too. I always had bigger equipment to move it with like a P&H crane to set it on and off a trailer with, and other equipment to push it into the shop with. With the manual you might find a way to bypass the drive pumps to allow the oil to freeflow the sys. but I don't remember and I believe it would still be hard to move with the wheels not turning freely. it's been a few years since I crawled into one and a service and repair manual is indispensable on these machines, best of luck, ray


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

bought all manuals and nothing tells me how to get the wheels turning with no hydraulic power. Found a buddy with a winch and trialer so will try to drag it on tonight before our snowstorm hits. cannot move pulley off engine at all either direction. need to pull engine to access oil pan. needs rebuilt either way. thanks for all the good help and suggestions.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Timing chain or rod, DH says thats what it sounds like to him on a gas motor


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

update:
had someone out to check it out and they say needs complete engine rebuild. hoping block isn't cracked (no visible cracks). could run $2500-3500 for complete overhaul according to Hydra-mac dealer. 
If anyone is looking at old skid loaders IH and Hydra-mac are great well built machines but stay away from anything with the Chrysler Industrial H105 engine. You cannot find a crank shaft at all and many of the engine aprts are getting very hard to locate. The ones with the 40hp Isuzu diesel have easier time finding parts. I am told there are no other types of engines to swap in without lots of modifications.
Thank you all very much for your help and suggestions!


----------



## Rick2323 (Jun 3, 2017)

ihuntgsps, would you be willing to send me a copy of the manuals? I have been looking for them. I have a Chrysler h105 with a knock in it as well. What did you end up doing?


----------

